# looking for manuals for my ford yt16



## ford yt16 (Feb 17, 2009)

I recently picked up a Ford YT16 with a deck and snow blower. I put the blower on this weekend to try out yesterday but had problems doesn't want to blow the snow snow gets packed up in the auger and stops. I am not sure if I hooked the blower up correctly so I am looking for some help if anyone has a diagram or manual i would appreciate it.
Thanks


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Welcome to the Tractor Forum. I googled your tractor and found this link that offers manuals. I have no idea about the seller but thought I would send it along to you.

http://www.ssbtractor.com/tractor_manual_display.cgi?m=Ford&o=YT16 H


Andy


----------



## ford yt16 (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for the reply I will check them out.


----------

